
Python reimplementation of cryptonights hash function - sosuke
http://www.nothisispatrik.com/2018/03/30/python-reimplementation-of-cryptonights-hash-function/
======
badrabbit
Was hoping python's inability to guarantee secure erasure of secret data would
be addressed in the faq. That's alwayd my number one concern towards a pure
python solution.

Is this safe against side-channel and secret leak attacks?

